# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  hardcorelabs?

## PROUD TO BE DUTCH!

hey bro's


Does anyone ever used any products of hardcorelabs? Its supposed to be a new UGL. don't have any pics.

Dutch

----------


## Titan1

yes i´ve heard of them

----------


## MichaelCC

never heard of them, but if you can post some pictures this can be more helpful.

----------


## PROUD TO BE DUTCH!

> yes i´ve heard of them



Ok but is the stuff ok or what?


Dutch

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

They've only been around since around June under that name.

----------


## juicy_brucy

It is legit ugl dutch gear. You should have plenty of access...
I seen test results for those recently and they test out. Trenbalone acetate did. Dutchbb got them tested. I also believe that he tested one of their testosterones and it tested out good too.

----------


## PROUD TO BE DUTCH!

> It is legit ugl dutch gear. You should have plenty of access...
> I seen test results for those recently and they test out. Trenbalone acetate did. Dutchbb got them tested. I also believe that he tested one of their testosterones and it tested out good too.


THX for the input..


Dutch

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

A few weeks back I was in their lab, they manufactured some very interesting items, like a halotestin -cyclodextrin complex , cheque-drops etc etc a lot is at SRCS for analysing right now. They are developing a new item called "Nuclear Blast" that will really kick ass. They want to come out spectacular. The guys are from Holland and Germany and the lab is just over the border in Germany. I really like their drive and guts  :Icon Rolleyes:  
On the pic their SuperTest 
T-Cypionate 120 mg/m/
T-Enanthate 100 mg/ml
T-Propionate 80 mg/ml

----------


## juicy_brucy

> A few weeks back I was in their lab, they manufactured some very interesting items, like a halotestin -cyclodextrin complex , cheque-drops etc etc a lot is at SRCS for analysing right now. They are developing a new item called "Nuclear Blast" that will really kick ass. They want to come out spectacular. The guys are from Holland and Germany and the lab is just over the border in Germany. I really like their drive and guts  
> On the pic their SuperTest 
> T-Cypionate 120 mg/m/
> T-Enanthate 100 mg/ml
> T-Propionate 80 mg/ml


 they sure did test out nicely.
In fact, test results completly proved that this is indeed, an excellent product.
Thanks :Wink/Grin:

----------


## StayJuicen34

never heard of them but with any UGL you run the risk of undosage and even infection, you really pay for what you get thats why I stay with either the more realiable MEX gear or even better Human grade gear.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

The official Dutch Anti-doping agency has done a scientific study over three years to determen the qaulity of the steroids on the Dutch black market. From page 44 down you'll find hundrerds of labanalyses!! http://www.necedo.nl/files/documente...ngmiddelen.pdf

It turned out that even in a liberal country that Holland is, AT LEAST 50-60% is counterfeited. Thats exatly the reason why these forums exist and why so many athletes search for reliable UGL's. The chance that you buy a counterfeited, lets say Bristish Dragon vial, is many many times less then the chance that you buy a counterfeited Organon Yellowtop. Just read the analyses and judge for yourself!!

----------

